# Fresh Pink Jasmine



## user3 (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so in love!!!

Pink Jasmine has the perfect smell for me.
I just got the little sample package in Sephora order and I just placed an order for the bottle. 
It has such a sweet light  floral smell. I could sniff myself all day!


----------



## Navessa (Mar 20, 2006)

it is good!  i only have the sample right now too, it's on my "to buy" list.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 24, 2006)

I adore jasmine fragrances, could you explain a bit more what this is like? It'll be too hard for me to get my hands on a sample


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 24, 2006)

omg i lovvvve fresh fragrances! i KILL the tangerine lychee index perfume!! i've bought several of them cos i use it up so fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i also adore the lemon sugar perfume! hmm, i'm going to sephora tomorrow to pick up a CP for a lovely specktrette, i'm gonna hafta check out pink jasmine!!!! ahh nessa, u enabler you!!!


----------



## karen (Mar 24, 2006)

I love the creme for Pink Jasmine, but the perfume doesn't smell as good to me.

mspixie: it's a very light, subtle, spring floral fragrance. a bit powdery, too. reminds me of being outside in the field behind my house when I was a kid.


----------



## user3 (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I adore jasmine fragrances, could you explain a bit more what this is like? It'll be too hard for me to get my hands on a sample 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey woman I am getting an extra sample and I can mail it to you.
It's a regular sample size but it comes with a sample of the lotion too.

The sample is coming in an order I placed. So I should have it next week.

Pixie If you want the sample PM me and I'll let you know when I can send it out.


----------



## Cyn (Mar 24, 2006)

I love the cream, it's not too strong, the sample was a bit overwhelming.  Still, it's a lotta love for me.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_I love the creme for Pink Jasmine, but the perfume doesn't smell as good to me.

mspixie: it's a very light, subtle, spring floral fragrance. a bit powdery, too. reminds me of being outside in the field behind my house when I was a kid._

 
Thanks Karen, that's very helpful, sounds right up my alley! And I know just what you mean, your description is very poetic...

Ooh Nessa, how can I possibly turn down such a kind offer??? You are too kind, madame!


----------



## karen (Apr 7, 2006)

No problem. I'm sure you'll love it! Remember though, if the perfume is "too much" for you, try the creme. It really is a much softer, prettier version, imo.


----------

